# Diamond Head Hike: Stairs



## Cruiser Too (Apr 5, 2016)

We're considering doing the Diamond-Head hike... me not so much 

Does the stairs portion have hand-rails which I can semi-pull myself up, as I climb the stairs ?

Approximately how many stairs are there to the top ?

We did the stairs to the top of the _Arch de Triumph_ but were much younger then. 

Doug


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2016)

This is a difficult climb - they rescue people from it every day, and there is no shade (except for the tunnel) and it's hot.  We saw a number of people who were just laying on the ground by the trail.  Don't do it unless you are in good shape.



> A 0.75-mile (1.1-km) hike leads to the edge of the crater's rim. Signs at the trailhead say that the hike takes 1.5–2 hours round-trip, and recommends that hikers bring water. Although not difficult, the signs also say that the hike is not a casual one: the mostly unpaved trail winds over uneven rock, ascends 74 steps, then through a tunnel and up another steep 99 steps. Next is a small lighted tunnel to a narrow spiral staircase (43 steps) inside a coastal artillery observation platform built in 1908. From the summit above the observation platform both Waikīkī and the Pacific Ocean can be seen in detail. It is a short but steep hike – it is a 560 ft. elevation gain for a total elevation of 762 ft


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank You Denise !

I am *NOT* in good shape by any stretch.
But.. I see hand-rails so I could stand aside and let others pass. 

 Doug


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 5, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Thank You Denise !
> 
> I am *NOT* in good shape by any stretch.
> But.. I see hand-rails so I could stand aside and let others pass.
> ...



The pictures above show that the stairs are just wide enough for two people - one going up, and one coming down.  Where would you "stand aside"?  If you need to use hand rails to pull yourself up on stairs, this is probably not a hike for you, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 5, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> The pictures above show that the stairs are just wide enough for two people - one going up, and one coming down.  Where would you "stand aside"?  If you need to use hand rails to pull yourself up on stairs, this is probably not a hike for you, IMO.Kurt



Whew... you convinced me.
I'll let my wife and others go and wait in the car or go have lunch somewhere.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2016)

While I might not consider this all that difficult of a hike on the grand scale of difficult hikes, it's not a good idea for someone who admits to not being in good health. Aside from that, it's really not all that spectacular. I agree with the advice of not doing it. Do like my wife did, take a book and read while others do the hike.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 5, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Thank You Denise !
> 
> I am *NOT* in good shape by any stretch.
> But.. I see hand-rails so I could stand aside and let others pass.
> ...



Doug ...

I suggest you TRY to do workout in a gym on a stair climber... you would be climbing 20-21 stories of steps over a 202 steps. And there is UNEVEN surfaces outside of the tunnel of steps. And this appears to be 2-3 hours of HARD work. 

And weak muscles coming DOWN, might cause you to FALL down steps .. those DOWN falling causes WAY MORE INJURIES than falling up steps.

Add in some heat issues, dehydration and fatique  ... walking DOWN 74 steps and then 99 steps with the last chunk being 43 steps ... 

Go try the gym stair climber .... going up and coming down.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 5, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> While I might not consider this all that difficult of a hike on the grand scale of difficult hikes, it's not a good idea for someone who admits to not being in good health. Aside from that, it's really not all that spectacular. I agree with the advice of not doing it. Do like my wife did, take a book and read while others do the hike.



Doug:
Your wife has good logic but... why'd she agree to marry you ? 
(Relax... I'm just kidding).

Hiking, like surfing and sky-diving.... *WHY ???*


----------



## artringwald (Apr 5, 2016)

It's not an easy hike, but I wouldn't call it difficult either, perhaps moderate. I went with my dad when he was 80. He was never one to exercise much, and would get migraines if he got too hot. My sister went with us and she made it to the top, even though she was 55, overweight, and was in need of foot surgery. 






If you try it, start early before the sun gets too high in the sky, and bring water. I like the idea of trying a stairmaster first, to get a better idea of the difficulty.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 5, 2016)

Instead of taking the steps straight up, take the trail to the left and you will make it to the top.  We both did.  It may be a little longer but it isn't that steep and you can rest at shady places a few times.  You have some nice vistas too but different from taking the steps.  We did that years ago.

We started out too late so it was very hot.  You need a big hat for protection and lots of water!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 5, 2016)

artringwald said:


> It's not an easy hike, but I wouldn't call it difficult either, perhaps moderate. I went with my dad when he was 80. He was never one to exercise much, and would get migraines if he got too hot. My sister went with us and she made it to the top, even though she was 55, overweight, and was in need of foot surgery.



I'm also overweight and 20 years older than your sis.
Nope... *not* gonna happen.
So even tho I belong to a gym the stair-master is unnecessary. 

Thanks for all the advice folks... I'm convinced it's a no-go.

I'll have to suffer with a plate-lunch instead  

Doug


----------



## NTP66 (Apr 6, 2016)

I personally thought it was worth the hike, as did my wife (who has exercise-induced asthma, and did just fine by pacing herself). The view from the top is amazing, IMO.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 6, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> We're considering doing the Diamond-Head hike... me not so much
> 
> Does the stairs portion have hand-rails which I can semi-pull myself up, as I climb the stairs ?
> 
> ...






Take the elevator up instead.  Just kidding, the elevator doesn't exist.

As others have said, don't make this venture unless you feel super confident in yourself.  Also, go early in the day, and if it's cloudy that's even better (although the view won't be as nice at least you won't be cooking in the hot sun).

I did this back in 2011 and I very much enjoyed it.  Took my time and it was no problem.

Take plenty of pictures as you may decide the effort was too much and won't ever return again.

Have fun   



.


----------



## jestme (Apr 6, 2016)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Take the elevator up instead.  Just kidding, the elevator doesn't exist.
> 
> As others have said, don't make this venture unless you feel super confident in yourself.  Also, go early in the day, and if it's cloudy that's even better (although the view won't be as nice at least you won't be cooking in the hot sun).
> 
> ...



We did it once, saw the view and agreed that it was great, but also agreed it would be the last time. As we descended, someone was getting the $5000 helicopter ride to the hospital from near the top.


----------



## Helios (Apr 6, 2016)

i would call moderate hike and highly recommended.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2016)

moto x said:


> i would call moderate hike and highly recommended.



The OP is 75 - I'm guessing that you are not.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 6, 2016)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> As others have said, don't make this venture unless you feel super confident in yourself..



I haven't felt "super confident" in myself in this century (2000 and onward).

As Harry Callan said in 1973 in "Magnum Force":
_
A man's gotta know his limitations
_.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Apr 6, 2016)

We did it last summer and we saw many older people that had a great deal of difficulty with the hike.  One lady had people try and carry her down as she was having such a difficult time.  We also stopped and gave our water to an older gentleman who looked exhausted.  I think you have made a good decision in not going.  As others have suggested, make sure that they begin early in the morning because by 8am it is HOT!!!  I personally didn't think it was a difficult hike probably moderate at best, but it's not for people that are out of shape.  I personally liked the view from my hotel room at the Hilton better


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 6, 2016)

Cdn Gal said:


> We did it last summer and we saw many older people that had a great deal of difficulty with the hike.  One lady had people try and carry her down as she was having such a difficult time.  We also stopped and gave our water to an older gentleman who looked exhausted.  I think you have made a good decision in not going.  As others have suggested, make sure that they begin early in the morning because by 8am it is HOT!!!  I personally didn't think it was a difficult hike probably moderate at best, but it's not for people that are out of shape.  I personally liked the view from my hotel room at the Hilton better



Thanks everyone !
With your input, I convinced my wife to forgo this foolishness. 
Life's too short to take unnecessary risk at our age... or any age !!!


----------



## Cdn Gal (Apr 6, 2016)

Good choice Doug!


----------



## artringwald (Apr 6, 2016)

Want to experience a spectacular view without a hike? Rent a car and drive to Puu Ualakaa State Park. Clicking on the hyperlink will take you to Google maps and you can see the many pictures people have posted. It's only a 25 minute drive from Waikiki and you'll get a 180 degree view from Diamond Head to the Airport.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 7, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Want to experience a spectacular view without a hike?



Awesome, awesome Art !
It's on our must-do list.

Mahalo... 

Doug


----------

